# my shit



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

let me know :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

PICK'S OR IT NEVER HAPPEND. :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i think shit stinks,thats what i think about shit


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Nov 30 2007, 12:06 AM~9337350
> *let me know :biggrin:
> *


i think shit stinks and doesnt look very good ,especially the watery kind


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

looks good ,i like that kinda shit ,but shrink them down some


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie like the elco


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

how do u shrink it dowwwwn


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

i gotta upload alott more ill post inn a few!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i think your shit looks pretty damn good homie.... welcome to Lay It Low.....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 30 2007, 12:21 AM~9337433
> *i think your shit looks pretty damn good homie.... welcome to Lay It Low.....
> *


lmfao


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

he asked.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

thats some nice lookin shit man !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Holly shit!!!! :0 *





































:roflmao: Ain't that some shit!!!! Lookin' good mang!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got any more to show us?


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn.... homie don't mess around........ nice work man... u from KC? we got a couple of guys from that area...


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

can i get in wit M.C.B.A???


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good holmez you got some nice lookin builds, welcome to layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey Bro The pics are a little big ! LOL ! 


But at least they aren't all blurry ! You can tell you got some nice ride ! Try to find a way to resize them so they fit the page all in 1 shot ! 


Other then that GREAT BUILDS ! Keep them comin ! And Welcome to LIL !


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks yall! im 24 and never showed my shit till know . how do tou makeem smaller? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Sent you a pm !


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Those are some nice builds! :0


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks 4 da + feedback. gotta build some more and finish da real thang too


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

i like the elc


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

built a real car :0 :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Nov 30 2007, 09:04 PM~9344004
> *built a real car    :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

i kind of like the big pics . you can really see the detail .
your cars look really good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well if they were big but still fit in the screen....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice stuff.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 30 2007, 10:29 PM~9344774
> *well if they were big but still fit in the screen....
> *


x2

they still look good though


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

sorry 4 da dubs. pulled an allnighter on tha stosk elc.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

And it look good


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

like that elco! :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookin good Playa :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 6 2007, 09:20 PM~9394165
> *like that elco!    :biggrin:
> *


me too


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

some diecast caprice i fix up . die cast sucks!


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

some old shit late 90's i was a newb


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

some old shit late 90's i was a newb


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

some old shit late 90's i was a newb


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

fuckin computer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

even older


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

a litle better


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

dont laugh


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

we all got old cars in that shape or worse


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

^^^^^ it fads purp 2 blk and its old


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

had to put some vouges on this bitch K.C style


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

i love your models bro...my pick is the Impala SS...it is Hot...keep you the good work...


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks


> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 15 2007, 04:32 PM~9460272
> *i love your models bro...my pick is the Impala SS...it is Hot...keep you the good work...
> *


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

it was missin somtin oh yea hardlines [simple]


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Dec 15 2007, 11:05 AM~9460137
> *we all got old cars in that shape or worse
> *


 :werd:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

keep up the good work, you got alot of nice builds. :0


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

had to do a le cab!
















going this color


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

da woodgrain!


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

mastsa cylnder done!


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

got da paint & da clear on just now!


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

:biggrin: bump


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

looks good!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

resize your pics so we dont have to scroll over to see them all

www.irfranview.com


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

shoulda kept the rims crome but i like it alot nice detail :machinegun:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice stuff!

Seriously though, resize your pics!!!!!!


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

how


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you use photobucket? 

if so right above where you load the pics is like it'll say 640X480 (options) click options and set it to message boards. It'll resize them for you when you load them.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fukn server :uh:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ther all bad ass.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

from what i see you improve your skills each build nice shit !! :thumbsup:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jan 14 2008, 09:07 PM~9698173
> *
> 
> 
> ...



new skateboard???? :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you paint that board? :0 :0


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

You got some clean rides!


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 15 2008, 02:13 AM~9698203
> *you paint that board?    :0  :0
> *


yesser :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 15 2008, 09:35 AM~9699261
> *You got some clean rides!
> *


thanx :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jan 15 2008, 02:00 PM~9701829
> *yesser :biggrin:
> *



shit looks good man!  

Glad you got the new pics smaller. :cheesy:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jan 15 2008, 02:02 PM~9701849
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dude that skate is fuckin sick!!!!!!

I wouldnt be able to ride it. id fuck up the paint real quick lol


BADASS!!!!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

100 spoke wires? :dunno:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 16 2008, 04:20 PM~9711115
> *100 spoke wires? :dunno:
> *


4 da board? :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jan 15 2008, 02:02 PM~9701849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who are you? have we met? and what did you do that with? looks f'n cool.


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Cool indeed


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jan 29 2008, 11:58 PM~9819597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE... :0


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

fucked around with my old bike today fresh paint will do


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks what do i got to do to get in M.C.B.A :biggrin: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 30 2008, 02:03 AM~9819643
> *NICE... :0
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jan 30 2008, 12:05 AM~9819659
> *thanks what do i got to do to get in M.C.B.A :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT TO JUST BUILD MODELS. IT DON'T MATTER ON HOW NICE OR HOW BAD THEY LOOK, YOU JUST GOT TO BUILD FOR THE LOVE OF BUILDING. THEN YOU WILL GET THE INVITE.


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

thats why i do build for the pain & the rewards :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 30 2008, 02:20 AM~9819767
> *YOU GOT TO JUST BUILD MODELS.  IT DON'T MATTER ON HOW NICE OR HOW BAD THEY LOOK, YOU JUST GOT TO BUILD FOR THE LOVE OF BUILDING. THEN YOU WILL GET THE INVITE.
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that bike looks good man.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice frame homie


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

thanx


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

that's some sick lines on the board.....


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

lots of tape :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 1 2008, 01:31 AM~9838513
> *that's some sick lines on the board.....
> *


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

wrong place i know!!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

You lucky!!


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

gotta make this match


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Good luck lol


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 6 2008, 03:04 AM~9875791
> *Good luck lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet.....


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin: Nice Man..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i see you into lowrider bikes to
(didnt mean to whore you topic btw jus showin you mine)
here's mine

































nice frame VItreryda


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

thanx


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda+Dec 6 2007, 02:47 PM~9390201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Feb 6 2008, 12:59 AM~9875766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

wats with the bike pix :dunno:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 16 2008, 01:33 PM~10181811
> *wats with the bike pix  :dunno:
> *


are you some kind of topic police??? :scrutinize: :buttkick:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Mar 16 2008, 12:03 PM~10181355
> *thanx
> *


them are nice pics but u still gotta shrink them


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 17 2008, 04:11 AM~10185751
> *them are nice pics but u still gotta shrink them
> *


i know but i already posted those before i figured it out


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

its been a while


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice trey.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SICK BUILD BRO!  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2009, 11:10 PM~16141338
> *SICK BUILD BRO!   :biggrin:
> *


*x2! another "M" brother into models!>?* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Nov 29 2007, 10:45 PM~9337581
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: my type of build


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 31 2009, 01:14 AM~16141405
> *x2! another "M" brother into models!>? :0  :biggrin:
> *


thats were it started models and bikes :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

clean 63 i like the color


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what happened to the pics :angry:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 31 2009, 10:02 AM~16143494
> *what happened to the pics  :angry:
> *


im bout to make a new topic


----------

